# Suuns6500k



## suuns6500k (Apr 11, 2015)

Well,should be pretty set up for two plants,already have two blueberry bag seeds germinating in Ro water and two drops of superthrive,just need a better humidifier because it's only reaching to 54% . Let me know how I'm looking and if I'm doing good for two plants 

View attachment 20150410_220902.jpg


View attachment 20150410_231838.jpg


View attachment 20150411_015905.jpg


View attachment 20150411_015830.jpg


View attachment 20150410_231828.jpg


----------



## next (Apr 11, 2015)

Hey bud,

Looking pretty good, I wouldn't sweat the 54% humidity. Any pics of the lil babies?

How many lights u got in there? total wattage? Looks like a decent little DIY setup :smoke1:


----------



## Kraven (Apr 11, 2015)

You can get by veg'ing them for a bit, but you will end up needing more light and a way to move the air. There are a bunch of changes that I would suggest, but I don't want to discourage you. I guess first question I would ask is what are your expectations from this grow ?


----------



## suuns6500k (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks guys,I have 12 lights total mostly 23 watt and 15 watt and a few 5000k 23 watt,I have an exhuast at the top computer intake fan on left,cheap intake fan with more power on the right and a small fan inside,so air is not an issue,I do need to know where to get some good cfl bulbs though,ones that fit in a regular socket. Thanks for getting back so quickly,y'all are awesome


----------



## Kraven (Apr 11, 2015)

Good luck and green mojo.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 11, 2015)

*I am going to try and encourage you to not buy any more CFLs.*  Contrary to what it may appear, _when you get as much light as you need_ CFLs are more expensive to buy, more expensive to run, have far less penetration (the small wattages are especially bad), produce substantially less, airier bud, and they run hotter.     

So, my question to you is how serious you are about this growing thing?  I hate to discourage people, too, but I feel the need to be honest, more.  If you are serious about this, you are going to have to upgrade your space.  There is a reason that NO serious growers use CFLs--they cost about twice as much to run and they produce way less, inferior bud.  Or computer fans.  I hate to see you waste more money on CFLS if you are serious about this hobby as you will soon discard them. 

I can elaborate if you want, but only if you want.  This is about a 4 month process and I hate to see people end up with almost nothing at the end of that 4 months because the grow space was not set up with adequate light.  A 400W HPS.MH combo can be picked up for around $150 and will probably triple production.

Oh, if that is foil on the floor, I recommend removing it.  Regardless of how it looks, foil is a poor reflector of light and in addition, the leaves do not like to be lit from underneath--it confuses them.


----------



## suuns6500k (Apr 12, 2015)

Think I might have cooked my germinating seeds under a heating pad,seems like it was pretty hot in the drawer. Can I bring cooked seeds back to life with superthrive? Is it pointless and I should just trash them? ********


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2015)

What do you mean cooked?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2015)

suuns6500k said:


> Think I might have cooked my germinating seeds under a heating pad,seems like it was pretty hot in the drawer. Can I bring cooked seeds back to life with superthrive? Is it pointless and I should just trash them? Fuckkkkkkk!!!!


 
No, if they are cooked and dead, they are goners. However if you used bagseed, no big loss--they are really risky anyway. Sure you cannot spring for some good genetics? I just ordered 5 Exodus Cheese seeds for about $25--if you only buy 3 it is cheaper yet. I never use a hotpad to germ seeds.

Did you remove the foil? 

And please watch your language. One of the rules here is to try and keep profanity out of our posts. MarP, the original site creator believed that, as adults, we should be able to express ourselves with out profanity. I tend to be kind of a potty-mouth, but it does offend some people, so we do not use it.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 13, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I tend to be kind of a potty-mouth, but it does offend some people, so we do not use it.



:rofl: ...that would be shocking to hear you utter profanity.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2015)

God Dangit,,watch yur Freaken language.  [email protected]$##^&*(&#8364;_/^**##$$#.


----------



## suuns6500k (Apr 13, 2015)

Sorry bout the language,guess my blueberry seeds are dead as I do not notice anymore root development,and no,there is no foil in my grow closet,only thing space blankets. Thanks for getting back so fast y'all. On the bright side I have ten og kush seeds coming from Ilgm


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> :rofl: ...that would be shocking to hear you utter profanity.


 
LOL, my mother had a mouth that put a sailor to shame.  I have to be careful when working when customers are around--plumbing is naturally a job fret with a lot of cussing.  I tell people that sh*t is not a swear word if you are a plumber.


----------



## suuns6500k (Apr 14, 2015)

Lol, well now I'm germinating some regular bag seed just to test out on trial and error before I get my og kush from ILGM,no heating pad this time


----------



## Kraven (Apr 14, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL, my mother had a mouth that put a sailor to shame.  I have to be careful when working when customers are around--plumbing is naturally a job fret with a lot of cussing.  I tell people that sh*t is not a swear word if you are a plumber.



LOL, I agree, sh*t is sorta involved at some point in your line of work


----------

